# Could anyone recommend the health insurance program for my aunt?



## Alexa_J (Mar 7, 2013)

Apparently I’m working in HK now and my aunt is moving to Bangkok for a year. This is her first time in Asia so I a bit worried. I would like to buy them an international health insurance package (which I only found out about them, apparently my company gets them for me). 

So I would like to ask for an expat help in Thailand, what is a suitable package for my aunt and the list reliable service provider?. Thanks


----------



## Montserrat Cano (Mar 26, 2013)

*Quotes*



Alexa_J said:


> Apparently I’m working in HK now and my aunt is moving to Bangkok for a year. This is her first time in Asia so I a bit worried. I would like to buy them an international health insurance package (which I only found out about them, apparently my company gets them for me).
> 
> So I would like to ask for an expat help in Thailand, what is a suitable package for my aunt and the list reliable service provider?. Thanks


Hello Alexa,

Moving to Bangkok sounds exciting! How's life in HK? 
There seem to be plenty of options in the market, which can be a little complicated. Take a look at Medibroker. com. They say they'll do that for your aunt. 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## thewoz (Mar 25, 2013)

Alexa_J said:


> Apparently I’m working in HK now and my aunt is moving to Bangkok for a year. This is her first time in Asia so I a bit worried. I would like to buy them an international health insurance package (which I only found out about them, apparently my company gets them for me).
> 
> So I would like to ask for an expat help in Thailand, what is a suitable package for my aunt and the list reliable service provider?. Thanks


Contact BUPA.


----------



## easythai (Mar 25, 2013)

hi , i amworking in manulife insurance . if you interested i can suggestyou for best policy for your aunt. thanks.


----------

